

 What are your thoughts on the new Ustream Home Page? - schlichtm
http://ustream.tv

======
mikecane
I was there recently -- maybe two weeks back? -- and the HP was a mess. This
new one is great. Clean and easy to see what's what. I also love the LIVE
banner on things.

~~~
Shengster
I respectfully disagree. Looking at the website is sensory overload. There's
too much information for the brain the process quickly.

The search bar should really be the focus of the homepage, and not everything
else. When I visit a streaming website, I'm typically searching for a
particular stream, and not just browsing.

The featured stream bar is annoying and there's really nothing to distinguish
the different "Recommended" and "Recent Highlight" categories. Maybe it would
be better to merge them into one category, and eliminate the "Community"
"Trending" and "Events" panel.

The scrolling "Featured" bar is annoying and distracting.

Keep it simple.

------
schlichtm
We organized the page to showcase our top content/broadcasters, highlight
joining crowds, and to simplify the navigation between categories.

